

Is the alcohol message all wrong? - llambda
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-15265317

======
sp332
_Alcohol education will have achieved its ultimate goal not when young people
in this country are afraid of alcohol and avoid it because it is toxic and
dangerous, but when they are frankly just a little bit bored by it._

Perfect. Also, I find the use of the term "anti-social" in this article to be
hilarious. Apparently it means something very different in the UK than here in
the US.

